# New diet... here we go!



## AndroSport (Jun 30, 2012)

So before i knew about this board, or our good friend spongy, I had stared the process of getting involved with 3J to start my new diet 2 week preceding my next cycle.

As some of you may know, based on my recent bloodwork postings, going on a cycle right now probably isn't best. So I have been researching TRT & HRT to no end and hopefully I will be able to get something that makes sense soon. I sent a note to 3J today asking him if it would be an issue to start some trt program soon based on his 2 week window requirement and haven't heard back yet. My original cycle would have opened with dbol (not GayAvar as POB would like me to call it - not cuntavar) so that would have interfered with his 2 weeks but since i won't see any effects of long ester cyp therapy for 4+ weeks i don't expect it to be an issue for him. 

I originally had scheduled to be in california for a baby shower this weekend through tuesday but the pregnant lady had major complications and they had to take the baby out last night... so I have a couple more days off and if he gives the the OK i may go by the local clinic on monday to start getting some injections. (I had a convo with the doc there friday and they are very open to me kind of visiting on my own schedule due to work travel so it may be a good place to use at least until i can get normal and find somewhere that allows me to run my own program to a certain degree)

I finally got my opening diet plan today and it seems totally doable so I plan to start on monday - just don't know how effective any of this will be with having my T in the high 100's.

I plan to keep all of you, my brethren, posted on the progress to let you know how it goes and continue to push through this until i get everything on track.

Open to any input from all of you of course... hoping this goes well.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 30, 2012)

Kill it brother!


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 1, 2012)

You da man spongy! Thank you brother!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 1, 2012)

Good luck bro


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 1, 2012)

Following this. Keep your eyes on the prize brother.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 1, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Good luck bro



Thank you brother - you sexy, sexy beast!


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 1, 2012)

Cyborg said:


> Following this. Keep your eyes on the prize brother.



Your guidance is much appreciated brother... you are a big help! I will ALWAYS keep moving forward!


----------



## HH (Jul 1, 2012)

Will be following this as well


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 1, 2012)

Best with the new diet, Mate! 3Js is a wizard in my experience. Roll with it and you'll get results!


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 1, 2012)

HH said:


> Will be following this as well



Thank you brother HH... I will throw in some MILF soup in your honor as 3J permits


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 1, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> Best with the new diet, Mate! 3Js is a wizard in my experience. Roll with it and you'll get results!



Thank you my savage brother - looking forward to starting it soon!


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 8, 2012)

OK Brethren! Wanted to keep you posted... started on Monday and am totally cool with everything. Have made some slight tweaks with permission from 3J and swapped some items but everything is up and running successfully.

Have only had a few hunger issues on days where I spaced too much between meals but I always have some H20 around and sometimes I put chia seeds in it which keeps me from getting too hungry)

*HERE IS THE NEW DIET =P~*

*Meal#1 - M,T,Th,F:*
Eggs - 2 Whole & 3 Whites scrambled
25G Protein Shake
Kashi Go-Lean or Oats or Wheat/Ezekiel Bread

*Meal#1 - W,Sa,Su:*
Eggs - 2 Whole & # Whites scrambled
25G Protein Shake

*Meal#2 - M,T,Th,F:*
Chicken Breast
Sweet Potatoes

*Meal#2 - W,Sa,Su:*
Chicken Breast

*Meal#3 - M,Th:*
Turkey Breast (Ground or Sliced directly from a breast cut)
Kidney Beans or Black Beans

*Meal#3 - T,Fr:*
Turkey Breast (Ground or Sliced directly from a breast cut)

*Meal#3 - W,Sa,Su:*
Ground Turkey (Not Breast)

*Meal#4 - M,Th:*
Chicken breast
Sweet Potato or Brown Rice or Red/Purple/Blue Potato

*Meal#4 - T,Fr:*
Chicken Breast
Kidney Beans or Brown Rice or Sweet Potato
Broccoli or Peas

*Meal#4 - W,Sa,Su:*
Chicken Breast
Sweet Potato or Brown Rice or Red/Purple/Blue Potato

*Meal#5 - ALL @ Post Workout:*
1 Whole White Bagel
40G+ Whey Shake (Been using protein tubes/whey shots... 1 gulp = 49G & no extra junk)

*Meal#6 - ALL:*
NY Steak or London Broil or 95/5 & Leaner Ground Beef or Roast Beef
(Other options are also Cottage Cheese, Nonfat Greek Yogurt or Protein Shake but have stuck w/ the red meat so far)


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 8, 2012)

that diet looks good brother andro and i wish you luck!! will be following!
can you give me a macro and calorie breakdown pleaseeee?


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks good. I would add some more greens in there too, steamed brocolis and shit like that. If you suffer hungers between meals, get some dried almonds and snack on those, pretty good source for fats too. Didnt see any fruits in there either. If you add them, eat them during the first half of the day.


----------



## Jada (Jul 12, 2012)

I agree also with lulu , some almonds would be also good to add as good fats, plus maybe a 
Banana.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys... I asked about that before you posted it up as I have seen it in other diets... on the low carb days I have gotten some hunger and was told for now not to do that but I could have a bit of PB. I am still in the opening 2 weeks and not sure if things change a bit after that or not but we will see.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 14, 2012)

Update from my side:

Everything Going Well!! Aside from only once or twice feeling hunger issues (this may increase as my test levels pick up and I can actually get some better workouts in) everything else is going swimmingly.

You will trip on this... my first weight/measure in was monday to send pics & stats. (I send twice a week)
So I had about a week in between when I started working with 3J and when I got my full plan and I had changed up the diet a tad in that time to get used to it but nothing major. 

So as of Monday's stat check the difference in size is almost not noticeable in regards to measurements. I think my stomach is looking flatter from the side for sure and my face is thinner by a tiny bit so people tell me. 
*BUT - MY WEIGHT CHANGE ~ Lost 20Lbs.
WTF!? Crazy huh. Basically initial weigh in to monday a 20lb diff! And I am eating way more than I did before as far as the amount of food ~ 6 meals a day*

I am personally not super comfortable in my skin this light (moreso at this SIZE I should say) so my goal is to start getting in the workouts harder and packing back on the muscle.

I need to find somewhere locally where I can go get my bf% measured after all this is done.

I will keep you boys posted of course but that's all for now.

Time to do some cardio somehow... my fucking legs can barely move I'm so sore! :s


----------



## DF (Jul 14, 2012)

Very nice meal plan.  Kill it Bro


----------



## noobmuscle (Jul 14, 2012)

Don't let the deferential in size get you down Andro, your body is just preparing to explode into an Olympia body builder my friend!  

Awesome diet by the way. Like someone else asked, do you have your macro nutrients? My diet is very similar. Although I don't alternate days on meals. That is actually a good idea. I'm sure it goes a long way in nor being bored. I'm following you brother!


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks guys... no i don't have the macros measured myself but I'm also trying to respect the line of work that our diet professionals do and not lay out an entire plan that someone would normally hire them to prepare. I realize everything is customized per person in some sense but I don't think I will be throwing in too many more details on it due to that.

I will keep you all fully posted on my progress though.

I have not cheated the fucking thing once and I don't plan to... I don't think it will be hard for me either. I've never been huge on many sweets or anything like that and for all intensive purposes my diet was mostly clean before I started up the new plan BUT it was in no way DESIGNED specifically for anything. I just ate your standard 3 hots of primarily healthy shit (fresh fish, steak, chicken, rice & a few other things were the staples) rarely eat out or eat fried stuff or fast food or anything like that. I usually did protein shakes or some sort of basic snack in between meals and of course post workout consumption.

The only piece that makes it hard sometimes is I always cook at my house... i love cooking & grilling & all kinds of making food. It something that's been passed down in the family and we have many good cooks. So i usually make all the food for the wife too. She is obviously not adhering to my diet so I'm always cooking & eating my shit in front of her now and feel bad. She eats the chicken and some other stuff but I'm used to making all the meals for both of us. So we are still figuring out that piece.

Not sure if/how the diet will change like if there is a maintenance schedule once I get to a certain point or not but the plan is to follow it to a "T" until further notice.

I know my body will snap back in to shape... it always does but it's just taking longer now having such a low T level. My muscle memory is very good so they remember the days of being a solid 275 and looking like a fucking ape. I am shooting in that direction but want to make sure I will be as healthy of an ape as possible.

Thanks again for your support boys - happy to have you on board for the ride!


----------



## KingMoose (Jul 14, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> Thanks guys... I'm also trying to respect the line of work that our diet professionals do and not lay out an entire plan that someone would normally hire them to prepare.
> 
> I will keep you all fully posted on my progress though.
> 
> ...



Major props for respecting the professionals' need to pay bills.  I'm looking forward to following this if the first weight in was a 20# drop when you're obviously still eating quantity.  I'm like you, and normally just eat "healthy" stuff like granola, eggs, deli meats on a single slice of Whole Wheat, Brown Rice, a ton of almonds, and some steamed vegetable everynow and then.  (Omelets...lots of omelets too!)

I'm hoping to get a blood panel done next week.  I know what that costs.  What sort of money are we talking to have a specific plan mapped out for you?  PM if you want. I'm just a curious little mofo from time to time.

EDIT: I found the Maximus/3J site


----------

